# help me with speargun



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

Okay guys,

I need help.I was given a canon Arbalete Champion 54" speargun. It need bands (3) and a new shaft. I don't know where to start. Bands are no problem but needing a new shaft may be a problem. Any help will be appreciated!

Thanks,

JAY

Help me out Brandy,Armando and Clay!!! You are partly responsible!!!


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Jay,



I don't know if I can help or not with the shaft? I would need to see the gun if you have time bring it by the shop..



Carlos


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

MBT has a bunch of different shafts theywill get you taken care of. and a whole selection of bands. give them a call they will take care of you 455-7702


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Jays in crestview fellas.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> Help me out Brandy,Armando and Clay!!! You are partly responsible!!!


I can also blame those three for introducing me to this crack they call spearfishing. 

Not familiar with Crestview too much, but any dive shop will gladly help you. 

A quick google search shows these in the area. I have no idea on the best shops over there though.

<TABLE class=res><TBODY><TR><TD class="text vcard" id=panel_A><DIV class=name><SPAN id=sxlink><SPAN class="fn org" id=sxtitle>Divers Emporium <SPAN class=detls>- <NOBR>more info »</NOBR></DIV><DIV class=adr><SPAN id=sxaddr><SPAN class=street-address>394 E Edney Ave, <SPAN class=locality>Crestview, <SPAN class=region>FL</DIV><SPAN class=tel id=sxphone>(850) 689-7665</DIV><DIV class=deb></DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD class=icon id=marker_B log="miw" onclick="openInfoWindow('B')"><SPAN id=sxletter></TD><TD class="text vcard" id=panel_B><DIV class=name><SPAN id=sxlink><SPAN class="fn org" id=sxtitle>Chuck's *Dive* World <SPAN class=detls>- <NOBR>more info »</NOBR></DIV><DIV class=adr><SPAN id=sxaddr><SPAN class=street-address>92 S John Sims Pkwy, <SPAN class=locality>Valparaiso, <SPAN class=region>FL</DIV><SPAN class=tel id=sxphone>(850) 678-5001</DIV><DIV class=deb></DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD class=icon id=marker_C log="miw" onclick="openInfoWindow('C')"><SPAN id=sxletter></TD><TD class="text vcard" id=panel_C><DIV class=name><SPAN id=sxlink><SPAN class="fn org" id=sxtitle>Scuba Shop The <SPAN class=detls>- <NOBR>more info »</NOBR></DIV><DIV class=adr><SPAN id=sxaddr><SPAN class=street-address>348 Miracle Strip Pkwy S, <SPAN class=locality>Fort Walton Beach, <SPAN class=region>FL</DIV><SPAN class=tel id=sxphone>(850) 243-1600-1 review</DIV><DIV class=deb></DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD class=icon id=marker_D log="miw" onclick="openInfoWindow('D')"><SPAN id=sxletter></TD><TD class="text vcard" id=panel_D><DIV class=name><SPAN id=sxlink><SPAN class="fn org" id=sxtitle>Scuba Tech <SPAN class=detls>- <NOBR>more info »</NOBR></DIV><DIV class=adr><SPAN id=sxaddr><SPAN class=street-address>301 Harbor Blvd, <SPAN class=locality>Destin, <SPAN class=region>FL</DIV><SPAN class=tel id=sxphone>(850) 837-2822</DIV><DIV class=deb></DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD class=icon id=marker_E log="miw" onclick="openInfoWindow('E')"><SPAN id=sxletter></TD><TD class="text vcard" id=panel_E><DIV class=name><SPAN id=sxlink><SPAN class="fn org" id=sxtitle>Kokomo Snorkeling <SPAN class=detls>- <NOBR>more info »</NOBR></DIV><DIV class=adr><SPAN id=sxaddr><SPAN class=street-address>404 Harbor Blvd, <SPAN class=locality>Destin, <SPAN class=region>FL</DIV><SPAN class=tel id=sxphone>(850) 837-9029</DIV><DIV class=deb></DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD class=icon id=marker_F log="miw" onclick="openInfoWindow('F')"><SPAN id=sxletter></TD><TD class="text vcard" id=panel_F><DIV class=name><SPAN id=sxlink><SPAN class="fn org" id=sxtitle>Emerald Coast Scuba <SPAN class=detls>- <NOBR>more info »</NOBR></DIV><DIV class=adr><SPAN id=sxaddr><SPAN class=street-address>503 Harbor Blvd, <SPAN class=locality>Destin, <SPAN class=region>FL</DIV><SPAN class=tel id=sxphone>(850) 837-0955</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

I think Chuck's is the closest and it was bought out recently, I am told the owner is a great guy so check them out and we too have a huge variety of shafts but we need to see it to know what you need not all shafts fit the same guns or will take the same type of bands.



If you can't find a shop close by that can help you just give me a call anytime and we will see what we can do, I can order most that are specialty shafts but need to know what this gun uses...



Oh and MBT carries the same as we do so if you are partial to them that is great they can help you out too...



We don't do the shop wars at Bay Breeze, the guys at MBT are friends.....



Nancy at Scubatec in Destin is super nice too and Emerald Coast is a good shop but I don't know them very well...



Let us know if we can help in any way...


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Awwww:grouphug



CurtyV


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

:withstupid :grouphug


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Curtis can't help it JohnJohn he was dropped when he was a baby of course his dad finally learned baby dribbling had nothing to do with basketball and he didn't bounce very well either so he stopped dropping him oke



That's why he plays baseball, he is afraid of basketball courts :blownaway



it's okay curtis and call me too, we need to chat about next week and work....


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh My God Jay has a speargun we are in trouble now hey Jay give me a cal at the office and we get those things for you congratulations on your new speargun and BC

Armando


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Nancy at Scubatec in Destin is super nice too and Emerald Coast is a good shop but I don't know them very well...


emerald Coast are a great bunch of folks.....go see Anna or Lori they can hook u up!!:clap


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to hear you got a gun Jay!!!! And I take no responsibility for your actions....that was Armondo and Brandy!:letsdrink


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

More than helpful guys!!! I new the spear addicts would come through!!! Next a 12 step de-spearing program!! Has it worked for anybody?

Again thanks to you all! Merry Christmas!!

Jay


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

WHAT! Its like someone telling me to grow up, Why would I do something as stupid as that. this is the best crack I have ever had and I blame it all on CLay, Brandy, No 12 step program for me. When I done spearfishing I will be an old man.

Armando


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

if you cant find the right shaft locally, ray odor will have one. sorry i cant think of his web page at the moment but if you google his name it will come right up.


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

> *JOHNJOHN205 (12/20/2007)*:withstupid :grouphug






Real cool bro, real cool:clap





CurtyV


----------

